# Kindle 3 Battery level problem



## pungme (Oct 6, 2010)

I just got my Kindle 3G 3 days ago. At first, I plugged in with my computer, wait for about 4 hours until indicator light turn green. after that, i check the battery icon and found out that it's not full. I also tried check from log file and it seems to stuck at 91% as always. I don't know what happened. Is this a kind of hardware issue ? can you guys help me with this ? 

Thank you !

P.S. I'm asian, so sorry for my poor english


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

how do you check the log file to see percentages? i can check for you as my kindle is fully charged (or should be) with a green light connected to my computer right now...sidenote: i'm asian too and my english is perfect. that's no excuse! haha. joking.


----------



## pungme (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello northofdivision
,nice to meet you ! For percentage check you've to type : *;dumpmessages* on the search bar.
Kindle will create log files and after that you can search for battery level line.

Thanks for reply. Please try it and tell me


----------

